# Vortex Machines



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these for Canadian goose hunting and how do they work am I better off just using the flying decoys on stakes and saving the money for the machine


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Considering how bad spinning wing decoys often spook canadas, I would think the vortex would get the same reception.


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

thats what i was kind of thinking but seen some videos of them being used on snow goose hunts so wasnt sure if snows spooked to the spinning wings as well.

so how about the flapping wing decoys?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

870 XPRS said:


>


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

i feel like you guys are trying to tell me something with these pictures


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Brooks23 said:


> i feel like you guys are trying to tell me something with these pictures


YEP!!!! Save your money and stick with the flag.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Better yet.....get a pole kite and 16 ft crappie pole.....much better than a flag.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

KEN W said:


> Better yet.....get a pole kite and 16 ft crappie pole.....much better than a flag.


I use both. The pole when the birds are farther out and the other when the birds are closer in. Its eaiser to move the short flag when they are closer with just your wrist for short pops.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Better yet.....get a pole kite and 16 ft crappie pole.....much better than a flag.


Agreed Ken....I just didn't have the time to scroll down on my google images search.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, I keep meaning to get that crappie pole. I need to get it done in the next two weeks!


----------

